
Show HN: Shy – A Shunting Yard Rules Engine in Rust - richardzyx
https://github.com/paulchernoch/shy
======
wattengard
I have no idea what this is... ELI5?

~~~
zaro
It is a simple interpreter for expressions.

See more at : [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shunting-
yard_algorithm](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shunting-yard_algorithm)

~~~
stevekemp
These toy-intepreters are very useful for putting scripting support in your
applications.

I recently wrote something similar for allowing evaluation to be applied to
arbitrary golang objects/structures - so that I could write simple scripts
rather than hard-coding logic in my application.

With only a few primitives it becomes very useful!

[https://github.com/skx/evalfilter](https://github.com/skx/evalfilter)

